

Ask HN: Wayne Burkett's HNSort Greasemonkey Script - mildweed

http://wayneburkett.com used to host it, but it is no longer there, and I have lost my copy of it.  Does anybody have a copy of this floating around out there?
======
ronnier
Is this it? <http://dionidium.com/projects/greasemonkey/hnsort.user.js>

Edit: Looks like it is.

~~~
mildweed
It is! Thank you.

